# PWO peptides



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Still reading up on the whole subject before I start my first go at peptides. Looking at the basic route of ghrp2 and mod. 3 times a day @100mcg. Thing that bothers me is the food either side of a jab. Especially the PWO jab. My intraworkout drink normally has roughly 60g of vitargo in it and I also have a small amount in my pwo shake. Will I have to change this? or ultimately will I be better of leaving this jab out and just injecting twice a day? On waking and before bed?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You could always do upon wakening, 20mins pre workout and bedtime

@Pscarb is the man to ask


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

I inject straight after training then 15 to 20 mins later i have my PWO shake. (400ml semi skimmed milk 1 scoop of whey and 50gms of oats)

My other doses are upon waking and last thing before sleep


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Id shoot it pre workout personally


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

hilly said:


> Id shoot it pre workout personally


^^^ This.

Early a.m is also good I normally wake between 5 -6 am administer peps and return to bed for a couple hours more sweet dreams and muscle growth 

B4 bed is also good imo.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Post workout is a natural time to release GH, a good time to copy a natural GH pattern, i wouldn't shoot a pep shot pre if i was having a intra shake but thats me.

I dont think there's a need to rush a shake down the minute you finish up anyway.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah the plan is immediately upon waking and last thing at night. The post workout shake I normally have 20mins after training anyways otherwise I just feel sick for the rest of the day? So straight after training would be the perfect opportunity but Im worried about the high carb intake I have during and after training is going to negate any attempts at boosting GH release?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bsmotorsport said:


> Yeah the plan is immediately upon waking and last thing at night. The post workout shake I normally have 20mins after training anyways otherwise I just feel sick for the rest of the day? So straight after training would be the perfect opportunity but Im worried about the high carb intake I have during and after training is going to negate any attempts at boosting GH release?


Carbs end lipolysis not GH release

Fats blunt GH release


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

From pscarb basic guide;

*"Food:*

*
don't eat Carbs or fats approx 1hr before the jab or 15-20 min after the Jab as this blunts the GH pulse, Protein is fine."* ????

confused now pal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Carbs end lipolysis not GH release
> 
> Fats blunt GH release


Both fats and carbs blunt natural GH release


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have a intra shake and a PWO shake that contain carbs then either wait 20min after your PWO shake (this will be enough time as they will be fast carbs with no or very little fats) or use them preWO......you do not need to shoot the peptides immediately post workout for them to be effective


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Both fats and carbs blunt natural GH release


Hi mate been reading a little here and there lately about carbs not having a major effect on peptide induced GH release and even food in general having little effect.

There was some peps GH testing done on ghrp 2 & mod grf on another board the guy ate 720cals which included 50g + fats had blood drawn at 1.5 hr mark later he also ate a yogurt with 21g of carbs (170 cals) 10 mins before testing and drew 18.9 nmol

19.5 nmol on the fasted test.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Post workout is a natural time to release GH, a good time to copy a natural GH pattern, i wouldn't shoot a pep shot pre if i was having a intra shake but thats me.
> 
> I dont think there's a need to rush a shake down the minute you finish up anyway.


why wouldn't you ??

having a gh spike going into a workout makes the most sense. anti catabolic, freeing up ffa to be burnt as fat. plus n intra shake to spike insulin makes you as anabolic as possible. this is the aim as a bodybuilder surely?


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> If you have a intra shake and a PWO shake that contain carbs then either wait 20min after your PWO shake (this will be enough time as they will be fast carbs with no or very little fats) or use them preWO......you do not need to shoot the peptides immediately post workout for them to be effective


Makes sense and probably easier for me to shoot when I get in as gym is only 10mins away, saves me worrying about taking it with me and shooting in toilets! So pwo shake, 20 mins later peptides then say what? Another half hour for pwo meal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I normally leave it 60-90 min after my PWO shake/meal for my next meal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Hi mate been reading a little here and there lately about carbs not having a major effect on peptide induced GH release and even food in general having little effect.
> 
> There was some peps GH testing done on ghrp 2 & mod grf on another board the guy ate 720cals which included 50g + fats had blood drawn at 1.5 hr mark later he also ate a yogurt with 21g of carbs (170 cals) 10 mins before testing and drew 18.9 nmol
> 
> 19.5 nmol on the fasted test.


Ok so his GH was blunted correct??

Which is to be expected

At no point have I or anyone else said it stops the GH pulse it has always been blunted and because peptides release a small amount of GH I would imagine getting the optimal amount out of each injection would be desired??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> why wouldn't you ??
> 
> having a gh spike going into a workout makes the most sense. anti catabolic, freeing up ffa to be burnt as fat. plus n intra shake to spike insulin makes you as anabolic as possible. this is the aim as a bodybuilder surely?


Your not going to release any FFA's if you have a intra workout shake

For the record im not against pre workout shots i quite like them.. give a good pump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Post workout is a natural time to release GH, a good time to copy a natural GH pattern, i wouldn't shoot a pep shot pre if i was having a intra shake but thats me.
> 
> I dont think there's a need to rush a shake down the minute you finish up anyway.


Why not peptides are used for more than just fat burning, so you would shoot post workout after having an intra shake or before a PWO shake but you would not shoot prior to training if you had a intra shake


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> why wouldn't you ??
> 
> having a gh spike going into a workout makes the most sense. anti catabolic, freeing up ffa to be burnt as fat. plus n intra shake to spike insulin makes you as anabolic as possible. this is the aim as a bodybuilder surely?


How long between shot and shake do you leave?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Ok so his GH was blunted correct??
> 
> Which is to be expected
> 
> At no point have I or anyone else said it stops the GH pulse it has always been blunted and because peptides release a small amount of GH I would imagine getting the optimal amount out of each injection would be desired??


Yes it was blunted a small amount going off the result and you want to get optimal results for sure.

For me i like to be optimal and dont like to waste so i will follow the usual plan but i wont be going out of my way like i used to to avoid carbs for such a small amount.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why not peptides are used for more than just fat burning, so you would shoot post workout after having an intra shake or before a PWO shake but you would not shoot prior to training if you had a intra shake


I only shoot pre workout to release FFA's and prefer to shoot post workout as in a natural GH release manner if i consumed carbs.

I stated for me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> Yes it was blunted a small amount going off the result and you want to get optimal results for sure.
> 
> For me i like to be optimal and dont like to waste so i will follow the usual plan but i wont be going out of my way like i used to to avoid carbs for such a small amount.


And that is freedom of choice but you are assuming the amount blunted would be the same for everyone, I have never seen the issue with food timing some make such an issue about it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> And that is freedom of choice but you are assuming the amount blunted would be the same for everyone, I have never seen the issue with food timing some make such an issue about it


I am assuming a little mate iv been reading a few other articles involving food and GH but there's some but still such little factual info.

But the peps test results was a good read iv not read the whole thing yet it's long


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

When you mean articles actual studies if so can you link please, thing is there is no doubt that you still get a pulse but when the GH pulse is small from on saturation dose I see no point in blunting any of it for the sake of a little time, but if people are getting good results then it is there choice to continue how they proceed


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> When you mean articles actual studies if so can you link please, thing is there is no doubt that you still get a pulse but when the GH pulse is small from on saturation dose I see no point in blunting any of it for the sake of a little time, but if people are getting good results then it is there choice to continue how they proceed


Hi mate there's not many but this was one i was looking at, it's not peptide related but helps

http://jap.physiology.org/content/85/4/1544

The other was a pro muscle peptides results test thread and im not sure im a loud to link to there test results without risk of a ban.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Your not going to release any FFA's if you have a intra workout shake
> 
> For the record im not against pre workout shots i quite like them.. give a good pump


Why. The gh is released. Ffa are freed up then carbs are taken in. There is no science to show ffa release is totally stoped

Also I notice u read prof muscle. Heard of dr serrano? Google him. Be recommends gh or gh release pre gym as the overall best time


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> Why. The gh is released. Ffa are freed up then carbs are taken in. There is no science to show ffa release is totally stoped
> 
> Also I notice u read prof muscle. Heard of dr serrano? Google him. Be recommends gh or gh release pre gym as the overall best time


Yes I read it.. It's really his option if I'm not mistaken, it's also not a normal GH release pattern and you will be peaking while still working out depending how long you train.

Iv used it myself and it works well as on giving a good pump but use it fasted.

Iv already said I like post workout.

I'm sure there was some studies on dats board to confirm That FFA release is halted on ingestion of carbs and rise in blood glucose but iv not been on there a while and couldn't link u to it.

I know dat is certainly a firm believer that is the case.


----------

